# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  calcuim dust question

## annaliese

I recently ran out of Rep-Cal calcium powder with vitamin D3. My local pet store does not carry this. I purchased "crystal calcium" from a health food store. When I got home I realized that the instead of calcium carbonate, the calcium was from calcium gluconate and calcium lactate. The vitamin D is provided by cholecaliferol. I was wondering if this is safe for my fire belly toads.

----------


## Insects By Ready Reptile Feeders

Gluconate & Lactate are more assimalable  or available forms of calcium that carbonate.  Some people dust with carbonate every feeding, so just know that it will not be necessary to dust every feeding.  Concentrate on feeding your feeder insects a highly nutritious feed that passes on to your frogs.  Cholecaliferol or Vitamin D3 is a more assimable form of Vit D which is also known as the D3 Form so All is good.

Ash

----------

